# what makes the best hive tool the best?



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

"Best" is a subjective term. The tool you linked to - usually referred to as a Maxant tool - happens to be my favorite. However, when I'm out checking hives, I have at least two different ones in my pocket, and tend to use them interchangeably. Which one is "best" depends on what I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

I LOVE the 14" Betterbee Giant Hive Tool:

http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Hive-Tools-and-Accessories/14-Betterbee-Giant-Hive-Tool

The hooks let you lift up frames easily without gouging into the comb.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have had a Maxant (and a generic spare) for a long time. When I lost my Maxant, I bought another. 

I found my lost tool some months later.:thumbsup:


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

So your going to make your own tool?? Add a Swiss army knife too it then all bases will be covered.


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

KW tool for Langs: http://www.www.isabees.com/images/products/152-KW_hive_tool.jpg

Extra long for TB: http://www.isabees.com/images/products/152-XLA_tool.jpg


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

KPeacock said:


> I will be tempering this steel to a low 50s on the rockwell scale to permit some prying without cracking, yet retain a sharp edge without regularly sharpening.
> 
> So, if you you any ideas, design critiques, or even criticisms of tools you have or have used, I sincerely welcome the input


While you're going through the trouble of tempering, you might as well take a grinder to the hook on the end. It's too wide to fit between the space of two top bars. Not sure why Maxant doesn't fix this.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Scott Klein said:


> KW tool for Langs: http://www.www.isabees.com/images/products/152-KW_hive_tool.jpg


This is a really good hive tool. I bought one after seeing my mentor's. It is very good at lifting glued down frames. When I "misplaced" mine even though it's more expensive than a standard tool I ordered another one. A few weeks later I found the misplaced one! Now I have a good backup.  Some folks use pry-bars/nail-pullers from the hardware store but what I have found is that those are made of thicker metal and don't slip between the boxes as easily as a hive tool that was made for that purpose.

Ed


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think there is a Best hive tool? It's the person using it and how they us it. Come to think of, i've never broke one.:s


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> This is a really good hive tool. Ed


FWIW: The KW hook is not too big as with the J-hook. It fits between ten frames and because it has the bent paddle, does not gouge the frame next to the one you are prying.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! As I expected, there seems to be no one answer to the question. I have a hunch I'll be making a couple of different styles and see what I like/dislike about them.

Thanks again,


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

"what makes the best hive tool the best?"

personal preference.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

What makes the best hive tool?

Enough vanadium to flex a bit, enough carbon to hold an edge...but mostly being in hand and not lost when I reach for it.

I use the tool in your pic, Kris, and think it the best.
I've no trouble at all getting it between frames to lift them. 
i set the foot on top of an end bar, and hook under the top bar, and they lever up quite nicely.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Price  Harbor Freight $3.99!!!!

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/pry-bars/9-3-4-quarter-inch-multipurpose-pry-bar-43651.html


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

The hive tool was an Australian Patent in the 1930's. It is what I use and I find it great along a "good" frame gripper. There are different models, I find the thinner one made of spring steel better. A 3 or 4 inch paint scaper is good for scraping the top of the frames etc.

Before you go the final step and get bees, just be prepared to accept the affliction you are acquiring.

Have fun
Geoff


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Beregondo said:


> What makes the best hive tool?
> 
> Enough vanadium to flex a bit, enough carbon to hold an edge...but mostly being in hand and not lost when I reach for it.
> 
> ...


Good response. It is also my favourite.
Please don't call it " the Maxant" - it is the Australian Hive tool. The one wothout the hook is the American Hive Tool!


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Lots of good tools out there but I'm also partial to the Maxant style with two beveled edges at right angles. When scraping propolis from frame rests on boxes I can hit both surfaces with each stroke.

Edited to add: I think most of us in the USA first saw this style when Maxant introduced it and that's why it's being referred to as such. Thanks for the history lesson though.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

KPeacock said:


> So far, I am partial to the double beveled design
> 
> http://www.leominsterbeeman.com/imageglossary/Cool-Hive-Tool.jpg


I have this same tool, and I like it... EXCEPT: the scraper end is too darn sharp! I end up gouging / shaving the wood I am trying to scrape!
I use the cheapest "standard" tool for my scraping needs, and this tool for the nice frame lifter on one end.

-- Steven


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Sure there is a best. It is not the material, or the design, or the tempering. It is the contrast so you can find it in the grass or dirt. A chrome vanadium hardened hive tool with titanium nitride coating, sharpened and dulled so it does not cut woodenware is useless when you lose it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's my favorite:
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1102

I like that it is long enough to have some leverage, light enough to be easy to carry, skinny enough to easily fit between the frames with the hook and the steel is hard and springy and good enough that I've never bent one.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The KW from Kelly is also my favorite.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm curious about this one and will order one next time I put in an order from Mann Lake, as they now sell this. If it's as slick as the video shows, it would make a nice gift. 

ez-pry.com


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

This is my favorite. It is a little bit longer than the standard tool and it weights just a little bit more. A very well made tool. 
https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=33323334333033323339


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Kris,
I agree with Indy as to whatever your doing at the moment indentifies what is the most important tool. Wish you the best. 
You sound like me last winter. I made my own tools also and I'm glad I did. I made my 'Maxant' tool from A-2 tool steel, hardened to 50-60rc, ground the blades, broke the edges and then flash chromed it. I painted the top half with some red enamel paint which really stands out nicely. (def. makes it easier to spot in the grass) I made the tip of the hook end smaller so that I have no issues getting between & under the frames. In my opinion there is no need to temper as the wood or plastic will give way before the tool will.
Besides this tool, having a standard hive tool that is thin enough to easily get between the boxes is necessary. This one I would harden and then temper as I use this for more heavy prying. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I have several hive tools. I don't know where any are except the KW tool from Kelleys. If I lose it I will replace it quickly. In case no one knows it was developed by Kent Williams here in Ky. Thus KW tool. It was exclusive to Kelleys for a while. It is by far the best I've used.


----------

